# crown betta eating prob...



## chieu (Feb 27, 2006)

hi.... something wrong with my blue crown betta  well it started about 5 days ago when he stoped eating till now and im geting worryed.. his tank mate red splendens is fine but about the time blue stop eating red did too but red started eating like in 2 days wile blue just dont eat.... tanks divided by the way 10 g ...... it dosent look like hes sad or sick or any thing wrong i thing he blowing bubbles too... can some one help with this?.. thanks.....:fish:


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

have you checked your ammonia, nitites, nitrates etc?


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

If water is ok, and he seems ok, try to change the food. Bloodworm is great!


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

but ONLY as a treat, one or twice weekly


----------



## chieu (Feb 27, 2006)

i havent tested the water yet... im trying to feed him bloodworms red one eats like 3 or 4 a day think he likes it...


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

remember it's atreat not a daily food.


----------



## prince'smom (Mar 17, 2006)

why only a treat? what about brine shrimp?...........


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

They are both fatty food and will not be very good for them if taken too much or too often. Maybe 1-2x a week will be ok.


----------

